# Avg birth weight of lab pups?



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

What is the avg birth weight of lab pups? It's been awhile since my last litter...until yesterday. All 10 of the pups were over a pound, and they seem big to me. Are they big, or is it the proud papa in me?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Our FT bitch's litter of eight was all at a pound or a tad more. Our smaller lab's litters of nine ranged from 10 oz to 16 oz. All have grown up to be approximately the same size dog despite the variety of weight within the litter.
LM


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats on the pups, Bob!!  I've only had one litter(9 pups), and they also ranged from 10-16 oz.

Don't forget the rule - puppy pictures MUST be posted!! :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I think it depends a lot on how big the litter is. A litter of 14 will look like newborn mice while a litter of 6 will look half grown :wink:

EDIT: It also depends on how big the parents were.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

eveyone over a pound with 10 puppies I would think "big"...

We've had litters of 9, 10, 11... There are usually a couple of 1.5 pounders (usually the first few out)... most hover around one pound. and then a couple of little ones... Smallest we ever had was 8 oz.

-K


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congrats on the pups, Bob!!  I've only had one litter(9 pups), and they also ranged from 10-16 oz.
> 
> Don't forget the rule - puppy pictures MUST be posted!! :lol:
> 
> Andy


Ask, and ye shall receive:


























10 Total. 8 boys and 2 girls

3 Black Males
2 Black Females
1 Choco Male
4 Yellow Males

Sire is Dan Young's Nigel (PHK's Bad Seed MH)
Dam is my Layla (Diva's Ready To Play Cream SH)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

SO CUTE!! :lol: Layla looks content. Have fun with them all!

Andy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice pups. In my last litter of nine, birth weight ranged from 12 - 15.5 ounces. At seven months, the weights range from 50 - 65 pounds. When sent to their new homes at 7-8 weeks the pups were 12 - 15 pounds.


----------

